# Ft. Pickens 1/5 - slow day, but worth it!



## bigspoon17 (May 31, 2011)

Went out gulf side yesterday morning starting around 7:00 am hoping to get into some pomps and bonita on the fly. Got beat to death by the surf and wind trying to get a fly so I gave that up early. The girlfriend's friend came out to hang for a few and about 30 minutes later she got to catch first fish larger than a bream. Fast-forward several hours and we hauled in a black drum. That was the only action of the day, but it was totally worth it to put a friend on a big red!


----------



## Roostertail (Dec 8, 2012)

I wish I was in Florida instead on North Carolina right now!!! Nice fish!


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

Nice report spoon- Did you keep the Black Drum?


----------



## southern yakker (Jun 25, 2012)

Nice report and that's way better than a bream! What did they eat?


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

Thanks for sharing spoon.
WTG & catch 'em up.


----------



## bigspoon17 (May 31, 2011)

devinsdad said:


> Nice report spoon- Did you keep the Black Drum?


Nah, catch and release yesterday. :thumbsup:

Was hoping to bring home a few pomps but no luck.


----------



## bigspoon17 (May 31, 2011)

southern yakker said:


> Nice report and that's way better than a bream! What did they eat?


Both were caught on fresh dead shrimp, unpeeled. Although I doubt them being unpeeled had anything to do with it.


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

bigspoon17 said:


> Nah, catch and release yesterday. :thumbsup:
> 
> Was hoping to bring home a few pomps but no luck.


Yea, that one looks questionable in terms of being too big to keep. I love them under 10lbs. Any bigger and not worth killing. Good job.


----------



## beeritself (Nov 25, 2010)

devinsdad said:


> Yea, that one looks questionable in terms of being too big to keep. I love them under 10lbs. Any bigger and not worth killing. Good job.


I saw one keeper, but it wasn't the red or the black drum...


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Nice!!!!


----------



## cablechris (May 3, 2011)

I got out to FP about 5:15am and had no luck... Just got beat to death by the wind. we fished the sound all the way down to the pass. only got one bite and no hook ups...
But hey you will never catch them on the couch.


----------



## bigspoon17 (May 31, 2011)

cablechris said:


> But hey you will never catch them on the couch.


Exactly right!


----------

